# Some pics of my recent trip to China, Sichuan, Chengdu, Huanglong ... here



## JeanLux (Jul 21, 2019)

Had the pleasure to visit the 'inside' of Huanglong Scenic Area with Wenqing Perner some days ago: Even if the peek flowering of flavum and tibeticum was about finished this is always again a marvelous place ….


















































Hope you like

Jean


----------



## Ray (Jul 21, 2019)

Excellent!


----------



## Herbert (Jul 21, 2019)

Please more!!!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 22, 2019)

Nice Jean. Such a unique habitat for these lovely orchids. Your pictures make me reminisce about my trip to those wonderful mountains. Thank you!


----------



## abax (Jul 24, 2019)

What an exciting trip! The habitat seems strange
for orchids, but then again what do I know about
China. I'd love to see as many photos as you care
to post.


----------



## naoki (Jul 25, 2019)

Beautiful, thank you for sharing!


----------



## BrucherT (Jul 26, 2019)

never get tired of seeing them in situ.


----------



## Berthold (Jul 27, 2019)

JeanLux said:


> Had the pleasure to visit the 'inside' of Huanglong Scenic Area with Wenqing Perner some days ago: Even if the peek flowering of flavum and tibeticum was about finished this is always again a marvelous place ….
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What species of Dactylorhiza did You find?
I cannot identify. From the 7 Chinese species fuchsii fits best.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 28, 2019)

Berthold said:


> What species of Dactylorhiza did You find?
> I cannot identify. From the 7 Chinese species fuchsii fits best.



In his book 'Orchids of Huanglong' Holger did not report any Dactylorhiza. This is Ponerorchis chusua (pages 205-208) , quite common in the valley now, flowering from late June to Juli .

Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 28, 2019)

abax said:


> What an exciting trip! The habitat seems strange
> for orchids, but then again what do I know about
> China. I'd love to see as many photos as you care
> to post.


I will post some more impressions of my trip soon Angela  !
Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 28, 2019)

JeanLux said:


> In his book 'Orchids of Huanglong' Holger did not report any Dactylorhiza. This is Ponerorchis chusua (pages 205-208) , quite common in the valley now, flowering from late June to Juli .
> 
> Jean



Hey Jean, the only Dactylorhiza seen on my trip of the same area was D. viridis, also known under the name Coeloglossum viride. 

Love to see more pics.


----------



## Berthold (Jul 29, 2019)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Hey Jean, the only Dactylorhiza seen on my trip of the same area was D. viridis, also known under the name Coeloglossum viride.


reported are the 7 species:
salina
hatagirea
umbrosa
fuchsii
incarnata cruenta
umbrosa
viridis (I have no idea why this species should be a Dactylorhiza now)


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2019)

Beautiful. I'm surprised they are growing so wet. What temps are the waters? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 6, 2019)

Beautifull pictures, Jean. Thank you for posting!
Must have been a wonderfull trip - and maybe a bit physically challenging, judging from the photos? Good you keep in such good shape!

Most kind regards from Copenhagen to Lëtzebuerg! Jens


----------



## fibre (Aug 6, 2019)

Impressive pictures, Jean! This must have been a wonderful journey!
Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## Stone (Aug 6, 2019)

Superb jean!! Thankyou.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 8, 2019)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Hey Jean, the only Dactylorhiza seen on my trip of the same area was D. viridis, also known under the name Coeloglossum viride.
> 
> Love to see more pics.



Yes Tom, Holger in his book has it as Coeloglossum, as has Cribb in his book 'Guide to the flowers of western China' … (btw. Cribb only reports 2 Dactylorhiza species for all China).


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 8, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Beautiful. I'm surprised they are growing so wet. What temps are the waters? Thanks for sharing.


Eric, acc. to Holger Perner (Orchids of Huanglong) the Huanglong National Park in the lower part of the valley is filled with yellow calcareous travertine, the upper part being Devonian and Permian limestone. There are different springs where the water temp. can be as low as 1 C. ; even in Juli, at +/- 25 C, when I put my hand into the water it is cool to cold. In a relatively dry winter the bassins and waterfalls can dry out partially.
Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 8, 2019)

Here some more pics from my Sichuan trip:

On our way to Huanglong:




Maoxian:





















Songpan




for orchid lovers Mr Wilson is one of the earlier explorers of Sichuan province, also for orchids … Phalaenopsis wilsonii … etc




some more to come … Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 8, 2019)

In Huanglong valley with my lovely guide:




View of the pass up to 4.000 m, that we will do later:












from the pass:




Meconopsis








some more to come
Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 8, 2019)

On our way back to the low-land we visited a place that still shows the horrible disaster of the 2008, 12th may Wenshuan earthquake with more than 80.000 victims. This is the former middle-school building in Yingxiu, situated closest to the epicenter then ....








Chengdu city, central place with Mao statue and some museums around




chinese art
















the 'Lotus village' Xinjin in the south-west of Chengdu, a beautiful place :




















Maybe just a few more from the Perner nurseries, later..

Jean


----------



## LadySlipper (Aug 8, 2019)

The water lily photos are so pretty. That school is such a mess.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Aug 8, 2019)

Beautiful pictures. I love seeing how they grow in nature. They do like their limestone. That soil looks like hard clay.


----------



## eds (Aug 9, 2019)

That Meconopsis punicea is gorgeous!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 9, 2019)

Nice pics Jean! As I said before, I feel like I'm back there again seeing all those wonderful places. That double flowered lotus is pretty cool, too. What Cyp species did you see on the tour other than tibeticum and flavum?


----------



## musa (Aug 9, 2019)

Jean, I most envie you for that gorgeous trip. 
Thank you very much for the impressive photos!


----------



## fibre (Aug 9, 2019)

Very very interesting photos from your trip!
Thank you!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 11, 2019)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice pics Jean! As I said before, I feel like I'm back there again seeing all those wonderful places. That double flowered lotus is pretty cool, too. What Cyp species did you see on the tour other than tibeticum and flavum?


Tom just those 2 in situ! In the greenhouses were some more still in flower .. 
Jean


----------



## Guldal (Aug 11, 2019)

Dear Jean!

Yet again, a beautifull and interesting set of photos, the earthquake ones also sad and devastating.

The lotus photos reminded me of the following, very dear to me, quote from a classic, indian text: "Within the city of Brahman, which is the body, and within the heart there is a little house. This house has the shape of a lotus, and within it dwells that which is to be sought after, inquired about, and realised. What then is that which, dwelling within this little house, this lotus of the heart, is to be sought after, inquired about, and realised?" (Chandogya Upanisad 8:1:1, 2)

On a more mundvand mundane level, I'm looking very much foreward to see your photos from the Perner nurseries!

Kind regards - and all my best to both you and Wenqing! Jens


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 11, 2019)

Oh Jens
what a lovely poem around the most beautiful Lotus …

ok then, here just a few from still in flower at Huanglong green-houses:

Cyp calcicola/tibeticum/flavum/tibeticum/Ula Silkens/tibeticum (2)/look into greenhouse with a.o. fabric bags around the pollinated flowers for breedings, so no insects eat the ovaries of the flowers.
and a pic by Wenqing Perner of one of her selected tibeticums:


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 11, 2019)

and here just a few from Chengdu nursery:



































some more to come ...


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 11, 2019)

hope you enjoy

Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 11, 2019)

Nice photos Jean! Some pretty unusual stuff in there. Is that near leafless phal Phalaenopsis honghenensis? I'm surprised you saw so few species of Cyp in the wild - too late in the season?


----------



## Guldal (Aug 12, 2019)

What a cornucopia of beauty!


----------



## GuRu (Aug 15, 2019)

Jean, seeing all your lovely photos makes me thinking of beeing part of your journey. The ruins of the earthquake make me sad and the chinese flag waving on top of them looks a bit strange, at least in my eyes.


----------



## Tom-DE (Aug 15, 2019)

Totally awesome (fabulous) trip! Thanks


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 26, 2019)

you take such fantastic photos!


----------



## TropiCool (Sep 23, 2019)

Spectacular, and so good to get such a clear look at habitat (and a bit of local architecture).
Thanks for sharing and enlightening us!


----------

